# Fall/Winter Commuting



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

Anyone here commute on their bikes to work through the fall/winter? I've lived here through one fall/winter but did was not in biking mood last year. Considering it this year but looking for hints and tips. Prior to moving to the northwest, winter riding, much less commuting was not really an option in New England.

Thanks.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Get fenders and a waterproof bag for your clothes. Get a good outer shell (I got my jacket at REI). That's pretty much it. Oh, and covers for your shoes. Pretty much impossible to stay dry.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks rcnute.

Did a test today - though not originally planned 

definitely need covers for shoes and fenders in addition to a more waterproof shell than just a water resistant windbreaker. Was your REI jacket a biking jacket specifically? What do you do for head protection - assuming it can be 35 degrees and wet?


----------



## Cerddwyr (Jul 26, 2004)

s2ktaxi said:


> Thanks rcnute.
> 
> Did a test today - though not originally planned
> 
> definitely need covers for shoes and fenders in addition to a more waterproof shell than just a water resistant windbreaker. Was your REI jacket a biking jacket specifically? What do you do for head protection - assuming it can be 35 degrees and wet?


Bell makes a good commute helmet with a snap on rain cover and a tab at the back for a light. And I prefer a hooded rain jacket, so water doesn't just run down my neck and back.
For what it is worth I think a fixie or single speed makes a huge amount of sense for winter commuting. The simple drivetrain is less affected by water and grime and such, and on slick roads the extra feel you get from a fixie is very valuable. The hills are more work in both directions, but if you have a shower at the office then you end up with a much better workout. Just clean the chain weekly and yuo are good to go.
As for the feet, I only bother with shoe covers in a light rain. In a heavy rain I am going to get wet anyway, so I just don't worry. I am sometimes a wimp and don't ride when it is raining and down into the 30's. The gear needed for that is pretty expensive, overkill most of the time, and I sweat enough to be miserable. And Portland has a good bus system for those few days every winter.

Best,
Gordon


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

s2ktaxi said:


> Thanks rcnute.
> 
> Did a test today - though not originally planned
> 
> definitely need covers for shoes and fenders in addition to a more waterproof shell than just a water resistant windbreaker. Was your REI jacket a biking jacket specifically? What do you do for head protection - assuming it can be 35 degrees and wet?


Yeah, I think it's called a "century" and wasn't real expensive. I have a Louis Garneau helmet cover that works when it's real nasty.


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm in Spokane, which gets colder but generally stays drier than the westside of the state. I ride unless there is compact snow/ice on the road/shoulder, but this year will be limited to just two days a week. Along with the best rain coat you can afford (I have a nike storm jacket or some such thing, cycling specific, no hood, bright yellow), I suggest a skull cap or balaclava or both depending (pearl izumi and many others make 'em) if you don't want to do with the helmet cover. Also, gloves! I prefer a glove made for x-country skiing but wouldn't mind a pair of pearl am-fibs for warm and dry. Finally, a nice plush long-sleeve jersey is better than arm warmers. Water resistant tights are nice for the legs, but I did without last winter and did okay. You want stuff that will dry out while hanging in your office if you can.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

s2ktaxi said:


> Anyone here commute on their bikes to work through the fall/winter? I've lived here through one fall/winter but did was not in biking mood last year. Considering it this year but looking for hints and tips. Prior to moving to the northwest, winter riding, much less commuting was not really an option in New England.
> 
> Thanks.


Get a DiNotte taillight. It's so bright car drivers don't stare at it. They look away, and as they do, they steer away. What I hated about flashies is a driver would see it, stare at it, and slowly start drifting towards me in the lane. 

I can second warm gloves- actually a selection of gloves so you can tune them to the weather. For the coldest days you'll need something wind proof and insulated.


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

Warm cycling clothes- you know the drill and if you start testing stuff out in the fall as the temps drop, by the time winter hits- you will have your gear dialed in. Count on spending money, but it is worth it to stay warm, and the buses in Seattle SUCK!!!!!

Anyway no one has mentioned bikes, so I will do that part- get a cross bike with disk brakes (Redline is a local favorite). This is the best commuter for the NW because you can put all kinds of different tires on it and nice mounted fenders. And in the summer, you can take off the fenders and put 23 slicks on it and it will be almost as fast as most road bikes. 

As for tires I ride the Armadillos for the summer, but since they don't work very well in the rain, I am going to get the Continental Ultra Gator skins at size 28 (both tires are kevlar and will not flat often). The Gators are supposed to be more grippy in the rain. Oh and watch for frost on winter days- if it is thick that day and you are up early- take the bus..........Good luck and my the Swartz be wit ya! :thumbsup:


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

reviving the thread for recommendations on Chain Lubes. Many reviews on the web seem to be for weather not specific to winter in the NW. What are your favorite lubes - chain and otherwise?

THanks.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Dumonde Tech all the way for chain lube.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

This is coming from a guy currently living in Hawaii, but I commuted for several fall/winters in the PNW and will be back there this time next year. 

I had two identical pairs of mtb shoes. If I rode home in the rain, I had a dry pair for the next morning. Stuff the wet ones with newspaper.

I used White Lightning Epic lube. Sure my chain was black all the time, but the shifting was good. 

I wore a cycling cap under my helmet to keep the rain off my glasses. A thin ear wrap would still fit for the mornings under 45 degrees. I wear a cycling cap in the rain under my helmet in Hawaii too, I just cut the top out. 

One more thing, it isn't really a fall/winter, it is three months of spring followed by nine months of fall.


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

*lube choice*



s2ktaxi said:


> reviving the thread for recommendations on Chain Lubes. Many reviews on the web seem to be for weather not specific to winter in the NW. What are your favorite lubes - chain and otherwise?


Prolink I think it is for the chain. I didn't have good luck with white lightning. I have finish line white lithium grease, or something like that, for when it's time to clean up the bearings.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

s2ktaxi said:


> reviving the thread for recommendations on Chain Lubes. Many reviews on the web seem to be for weather not specific to winter in the NW. What are your favorite lubes - chain and otherwise?
> 
> THanks.


 I've been using Boeshield for a couple of years now in temperatures that range from over a hundred degrees to near freezing, bone dry to standing water. It doesn't attract dirt, but it is hard to remove when cleaning the chain- the good part about that is that it also doesn't wash off in the rain and mud, but I still might try White Lighting or one of the others when I run out just to see if cleaning is easier.

Oh, and if you haven't figured it out by the handle I'm not exactly in the NW. I think weather specific advice might apply to regions, though.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Best chainlube

I've found is any of the air tool oils. Go to the hardware, Home Despot, lumberyard, etc and find the section selling air tools. Usually you'll find pint cans of very light lubricant that has hydrophobic tendencies (to help the tools operate using damp air from compressors) and some cleaning qualities. Works for me to just put the squirt nozzle onto the chain, squeeze and rotate the crank a few times. Then wipe off the excess and lots of dirt..repeat every few days. Cheaper than cycle brand oils and probably better. Senco, Bostich, Proto, etc.
Don Hanson


----------

